
Despite MeToo, opinions on sexual harassment have barely budged - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/graphic-detail/2020/02/20/despite-metoo-opinions-on-sexual-harassment-have-barely-budged
======
downerending
Notably also, there is very little difference between the opinions of men and
women on these questions.

I suspect a major reason for the "barely budged" is simply that people already
knew the score (and have for a long time). People talk, and hearing accounts
from people you know and trust is far more convincing than hearing from
Twitter celebrities.

